# Searching for a Nanny



## marymiz (Jul 6, 2011)

I will be traveling to the Amalfi Coast, Positano and Sorrento, during August 2011 with a 3 year old and 1 1/2 year
old. I would like to hire a nanny during my visit.

Does anyone have information on where to begin?

Thanks very much for any information or suggestions.
Mary


----------

